# آبي آدرس طيرآن تكفووون سآآآعدوني..؟!



## كابتن بندر (3 أغسطس 2011)

آلسسلآلآم علييكم
كيف حـــآآلكم طيبيين آنشـآء آللــه:20:
يآاخوآآن 
آنآ طـآلــب ثنوي نسبتي 95%
وآبي آدخل درآسسة طيرآن ومدري من وين آبدأ
آبييكم تفيدوني بمعآهد بآلسعوديه
ووش آلمتطلبـــــآآآت لآكوون طيــــآآر ؟
وكيـــف نظــآآم آلدرآســـه؟
وآلرخصصه آللي بيعطووني آيآهآ وش نوعـهآ؟
طيب آلخطوط آلسعوديه وش تطلب آي نوع من آلرخصه؟
 ترآآني متوهقق آنآ وآبيكم تفيدووني لآهنتو
بآللهي آبي حل لمشكلتي بآسرع وقت لآني وآلله حآط فكرة آلطيرآن وآتمنى تردوون علي بآلموضووع وآلله آني محتآر :82::87:


----------



## كابتن بندر (3 أغسطس 2011)

آفآآآ مآتوقعتكم كذآ وآلله آني مآسجلت في هآلمنتدى آلآ وآنآ دآري آنكم بتفيدووني
ويين آلردود ي آعضآآء


----------



## كابتن بندر (11 أغسطس 2011)

معقوووووولة ولااحد عنده خبره بهالموضوووع انا محتاج لمساعدتكم 
تحياتي..


----------



## مـشـعـل (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*هلا بندر*

انت سعووودي يعني ماراح يردون عليك يابندر دور لك ناس مافيهم غيره على السعودين 

انت إرفع راسك ولا يهمك تجاهلهم هذا ان دل على شي فإنه يدل بان السعودي أحسن منهم في كل شي


----------



## أبو الوقاص (13 سبتمبر 2011)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
أول حاجه وقبل أي حاجه أقول لأخي ( مشعل ) شفاك الله من النقص الذي تشعر به ومادخل السعودة في الموضوع .
وأقول لأخوي ( كابتن بندر ) والله أنا كنت قاعد أقلب في المعاهد الي تدرس الطيران ولقيت في السعودية وبالتحديد في جده في معهد اسمه ( أجنحة رابغ ) لو تتبغى مثلاً طيار تجاري يعني طيار في الطائرات التجارية ساعة الطيران تكلفك تقريباً ( 3000 ريال ) وهذا مبلغ والله مو طبيعي فنصيحتي لو تبغى تدرس طيران أدرسه بره السعودية . في معاهد في أثيوبيا كويسه مره وأثيوبيا معروفة في الطيران دراسة الطيران عندهم تكلفك تقريباً ( 68000 دولار ) شامل السكن والتأمين ضد الحوادث ومعدات الدراسة والمراجع واليونيفورم والرخصة رخصة تجارية لمن مشكلة أثيوبيا أنها مهي مقبولة في كل دول العالم لكن في السعودية مقبولة . وفي بريطانيا في معهد اسمه معهد ( cabair of air trainning college ) والدراسة تقريباً تكلفك ( 60000 جنيه أسترليني ) شامل الضرائب ولكن لا تشمل المعيشة . وفي الفلبين لكن الفلبين مهي مقوبة في السعودية , ونرجو أن نكون قد ألإدناك  .


----------

